# Color match for Delta gray



## Minnesota Marty (Feb 27, 2015)

I am wondering if anyone knows of a color match in a spray can from Rust-oleum, Krylon, etc. that is a match to the gray color on Delta machines? I can go to Sherwin-Williams or an automotive paint supplier to get a custom match but that would be in a gallon and I only need 3 to 4 spray cans. 

Thanks

Marty


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It's difficult to recommend a color as Delta has changed the gray color over the years. About all you can do is go to an auto parts store and buy a can of paint you think matches your machine and make a test piece and see how close it matches. Really as far as machinery goes most people don't care if it's repainted to an exact factory finish.


----------



## Minnesota Marty (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks Steve, 
I thought that was the case but just thought I'd ask.
Marty


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Yes, as long as a new machine and the repainted one are not side by side, no one will notice.
johnep


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Paint it whatever color you want. You should be able to come close to the original color as johnep1934.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

Most of the paint stores around here will custom make a color from your sample but you only need to buy a quart. I've done it many times.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

sweensdv said:


> Most of the paint stores around here will custom make a color from your sample but you only need to buy a quart. I've done it many times.


He's wanting to use rattle can paint though. There isn't a lot of places around you can have custom rattle can paint made. When I had my refinishing shop there was a guy next door to me that did it but he didn't stay in business very long.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Rustoleum actually has a rattle can that's a really good match for it. I used it a while back when I restored my old drill press, think I still have a can somewhere. I'll dig it up and post a picture


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*There's a million shades of grey ...*

I would go to the paint aisle in every store and get a can of grey and that's how I ended up with about 10 different shades in all different brands. What does make sense is to find a fast drying enamel in a good brand and stick with that... like Rustoleom. Tractor Supply now has Majic brand. Ace carries a lot of colors. Car parts stores have a bunch of colors and brands.

If you can remove a part off the saw take it along and see how close you can come by matching the color on the cap. If not, you will have to do it by matching the color in the shop with something that is close and take that along.

There are two parts to matching a color. One is the light/dark value. The other is the hue or color. Greys are neutral/medium or light or dark. The colors are greenish, bluish, brownish or shades of black. This means a "cool" grey or a warm grey depending on the amount of blue or brown.

This question was asked here just a month or so ago and someone posted the color code. Do a search and see if you can't find that thread.

http://wiki.vintagemachinery.org/PaintColorsDelta.ashx


----------



## Minnesota Marty (Feb 27, 2015)

*In Menards today*

I was in Menards today and I found a Rust-Oleum spray gray that looks pretty good. I think I am going to just stick with that. I don't have spray equipment to spray a custom mixed quart or gallon. I am going to Harbor Freight tomorrow. Maybe I will find some inexpensive spray outfit that might make me change my mind. 
Thanks for the help guys 

Marty


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Minnesota Marty said:


> I was in Menards today and I found a Rust-Oleum spray gray that looks pretty good. I think I am going to just stick with that. I don't have spray equipment to spray a custom mixed quart or gallon. I am going to Harbor Freight tomorrow. Maybe I will find some inexpensive spray outfit that might make me change my mind.
> Thanks for the help guys
> 
> Marty


If you have compressed air and a regulator, all you would need is a sprayer. I use the HF model #97855 sprayer. They work real good.


----------

